# The HORROR! B-movie victims find place on my layout



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up these "Horrified B Movie Victims" figurines a while ago, found a quite different use for them on the layout...

What can be causing such Shock and Horror?



















Oh Noooo! Looks like a couple of the local kids discover that skateboarding down Furlough's Hill wasnt the best of ideas !












One things for sure, no matter what, this will all end in tears







LOL


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Could the cause be JJ at the controls of the local freight coming at them?


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

They look great and an innovative use for them. Where did you find them? I've never seen thos figures before.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 
As a kid my friends & I did that down a popular sledding hill during the summer! As long as the ground was dry we found it to be a fine ride down to the street below. Until the city tarred and stoned the street. Yup blood sweat & tears! 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

I saw a bunch of those characters, only they were Zombies. I was going to get it for my friend, Chris, who has a confirmed case of *ambulothanatophobia*. They also had a Zombie Pets set. 

I like they are riding skateboards off road. That's hardcore.


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Archie McPhee's in Seattle has them. This an iconic store that started as a magic/joke shop, but it is a very large store that has decorations, and all kinds of weird stuff. They have a great website and a fabulous little catalog too. I've bought many figures from them through the [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I got these thru a comic book store, regular LHS didnt carry them or even know about them, They had different types, the B Horror movie Victims, the Zombies, and Movie Monsters if I remember. 

The figures cut off the bases very easy, the 2 skateboarders I left the base plates on and added the wheels to make them skateboards, it just seamed a natural fit to the layout location. 

I had friends way way back in the day who tried skateboarding down Shell St on Signal Hill in Long Beach, which for us flatlander kids in that part of So Cal was the steepest hill around. and it was very steep. needless to say it ended in tears and lots and lots of bandaids and Bactine LOL


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

In the summer, some kid up the street has one of those long board skateboards and goes whizzing down the street at maybe 20mph or more. I saw him and his buddy once weave their way through a pack of bicyclists. Not sure why they did that.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Victor for the heads up,

I just ordered some along with the Zombies 

and these










Now i know were Larry G on Ebay has been getting his figures...........


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I found them at a souvenir store in Manitoe Springs, Colorado, 2 years ago. I bought the photographers and my wife got the victims. Put them to work as soon as we got home to Texas that summer. They took photos of the first revenue train from Post Oak to Otter Lake as well as the POOL RR golden spike ceremony a week earlier. 

Roger


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

how tall are the zombies?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Zombies check in at 3 inches tall - 1/24, give or take a hair...


----------

